

Yested – A Component Based Web Framework for Kotlin - rufugee
http://www.yested.net/

======
alexnewman
What is the point of kotlin over rust

~~~
rufugee
Well, for one, it's completely integrated with the jvm and its runtime, so it
can make use of the rich ecosystem of java libraries.

